# 1974 Audi Fox - just add air



## BryanR (May 29, 2006)

*This is it:*

























*This is the plan:*
"Fox meet ground. Ground, say hello to Fox".

*This was Friday:*
Kevin from AAC: "Your box of parts are ready for pickup" (thanks Kevin! I'll pick them up this week!!!







)

*This was today:*
























Updates as they come.
Cheers all

_Modified by BryanR at 5:49 PM 3-1-2009_


_Modified by BryanR at 5:50 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: 1974 Audi Fox - just add air (BryanR)*

whoa!!


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: 1974 Audi Fox - just add air (Infamous1.8TWB)*

now this looks pretty damn interesting


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: 1974 Audi Fox - just add air (hotvr6guy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif cant wait to see it


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 1974 Audi Fox - just add air (hotvr6guy)*

Wow... this is going to be sweet! I have a 1972 Audi 100LS coupe that I was considering bagging... just haven't really looked into how much work it would be to do this. I wonder if our suspension setups are similar... do you know? What setup are you running... is it a UA Aerosport bag over shock setup or separate shocks/bags?


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: 1974 Audi Fox - just add air (Jesster)*

i love these cars


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

nice nice, I excite


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

I love the car roller that you made! 
cant wait to see this done


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

subscribed. this is going to be sweet.


----------



## hachirokukid (Jan 10, 2007)

watching


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

gotta watch this


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

very excite


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

cant wait to see more!


----------



## BryanR (May 29, 2006)

Front struts are off to get bead blasted. Shorter Koni adjustable shock compared to stock. Need all the drop I can get
















Box of goodies picked up from AAC today


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (BryanR)*

i can't wait to see how this turns out!
i want one of these cars sooooo bad!!!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

watching.


----------



## BryanR (May 29, 2006)

Little more progress today, at least on the fronts:
This comes off...








This goes on...








Ta-da!








Something like this:








Now off to the machine shop for some final mods, then weld her all up and drop them in


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (BryanR)*

im prayin you get this thing low enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: 1974 Audi Fox - just add air (hotvr6guy)*

What strut insert did you go with? whats going on in the rear? your front towers are a lot like mine.


----------



## BryanR (May 29, 2006)

*Re: 1974 Audi Fox - just add air (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_What strut insert did you go with? whats going on in the rear? your front towers are a lot like mine. 


Rabbit Koni adj insert up front. Rabbit Koni adj rears.


----------



## BryanR (May 29, 2006)

a little progress


----------



## whitemax (May 9, 2008)

nice build.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: 1974 Audi Fox - just add air (Banned wagon)*

and mine. Definitely watching this for when I get to the suspension on my B2 coupe


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: 1974 Audi Fox - just add air (passat_98)*

Awesome, looking forward to seeing this around town http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BryanR (May 29, 2006)

Don't have a lot of pics while at the machine shop, but here is the new shorter front strut assemblies








With bag








Low test
















Rear setup was more an experiment in what is possible with existing. Has yet to be proven to work (ran outta parts during the install...)








Simple tank trial setup in the rear








Rock'n the 70's rake
















Stock setup still in the rear while the things get sorted


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: 1974 Audi Fox - just add air (BryanR)*































this is just plain awesome


----------



## vwOnly4Me (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 1974 Audi Fox - just add air (BryanR)*

OMG and in toronto too... ********* cant wait to c this thing







im blushing already


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: 1974 Audi Fox - just add air (vwOnly4Me)*

nice wheel choice. looking good


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: 1974 Audi Fox - just add air (Banned wagon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it!!! now go lower


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

awesome, the stance is cool as hell


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (StevenHenriksen)*

this car is amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (StevenHenriksen)*

lookiing incredibly sweet, looking for little more info on the rear bags,what are you planniing to use to seal it on the strut are there o-rings inside of the machined part?


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_nice wheel choice. looking good 


X2. Think it's possible to have this thing tucking rim eventually?


----------



## BryanR (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

*ding!* 
Yes, there are orings in the machined part. Should it not be enough, it'll be back to the machine shop for me


----------



## BryanR (May 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_pnw* »_

X2. Think it's possible to have this thing tucking rim eventually?









Thanks for the kind words guys.
Right now I am looking for driveability/reliability. (the wife may end up driving it







). Once it's all proven, I'll look at going lower. 
There is currently a 3" bumpstop in there and I think she may also be resting on hard parts








Will keep ya'll posted


_Modified by BryanR at 7:58 AM 4-25-2009_


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BryanR)*

looking good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk1 fa'days (Apr 24, 2008)

watching...the cups look tits on that car!


----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: 1974 Audi Fox - just add air (BryanR)*

Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BryanR (May 29, 2006)

More work:
erm, who ordered the spaghetti?








bits








coming together








much better








Fox goes up








Fox goes down








g'nite


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

an audi fox huh? looks much better then the VW fox


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

lookin good, now get the rear done!


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*

Very sick indeed! Bringing is out to any shows in Ontario?
I'd love to see it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

So awesome... nice work so far.. can't wait to see it all buttoned up..


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

dope


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (BryanR)*

looks amazing so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (wolfsburgfanatic)*

lovin it


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (Grig85)*

any updates?


----------



## BryanR (May 29, 2006)

Updates...well...
New:
Tie rod ends
Lower ball joints
alignment
front brakes
+ probably a whole list of things my brain is blocking out right now








Then there was an issue with the the cam gear jumping therefore messing up the distributor timing, so new:
timing belt
tensioner
plugs
cap
rotor
wires
set timing
something still not right:
new points, yes points!
Adjust carb
Adjust carb
Adjust carb
Runs like a champ now.
Then I had another one of these:








...so things got a little side tracked








.
.
.
.
This is how she sits now:
















Plated insured and on the road.
Her primary function currently is coffee and lunch runs + the odd trip to the gas station.
Summer is flying by











_Modified by BryanR at 12:36 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## GermanFelgen (May 31, 2009)

*Re: (BryanR)*








So Sick!!!!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (GermanFelgen)*

Congrats on the new baby! the fox is looking nice too.


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: 1974 Audi Fox - just add air (the.good.gli)*


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: 1974 Audi Fox - just add air (rain724)*

this thing is frigin rad


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

holy **** this is awesome!! love to see pics of the rear struts! great pics! i recently bought a 74 fox 4 door that is in great condidtion and very interested in bagging it  yours looks awesome!

looking forward to your reply 
dom


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Old thread, but awesome indeed.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

any more updates on this fox ?opcorn:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Man I love that thing


----------



## Bora*B*tch (Apr 14, 2009)

NICE... love to see something differnt! good luck, hope to see this car around once its done


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

looks great man, Classic looking car to! :thumbup::beer: 

what kinda of motors are in those?


----------

